# Being accused of something you didn't do



## hollydolly (May 2, 2015)

Have you ever been accused of something you didn't do...no matter how big or how small?

I have to tell you there is nothing more  guaranteed to get me  angry than to accuse me unjustly of something regardless of how trivial it may seem to others. 

I'm the type of person who if I do something wrong or if I'm asked if I did something wrong, I will immediately admit it was me..but don't ever accuse me unjustly or you will see a side of me that is _extremely unpleasant._

How about you..ever been accused of something you didn't do..and what were the consequences?


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

Every time my husband misplaces something he assumes I moved it or threw it out.  Drives me bloody nuts!


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2015)

The thing is Annie, I won't mind if someone asks me did you do such and such, and give me the opportunity to admit or deny but when you get right out accused of doing something..._you _must have..._you_ did...etc.. it enrages  me, I have known to lose my temper completely in the past when that happens


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> The thing is Annie, I won't mind if someone asks me did you do such and such, and give me the opportunity to admit or deny but when you get right out accused of doing something..._you _must have..._you_ did...etc.. it enrages  me, I have known to lose my temper completely in the past when that happens



Yes, I've had that before and it makes me furious!


----------



## Shalimar (May 2, 2015)

It makes me postal. The Welsh witch comes out in me. I get all cold and quiet, start hissing out words like a cat. Not pretty.


----------



## Raven (May 2, 2015)

I was accused of speeding past a home when our car never left our yard that day.
When I told the person that, instead of saying sorry, she laughed!!
Needless to say we do not talk to each other now and I don't miss chatting with her
because she is a troublemaker in the neighbourhood.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 2, 2015)

I was accused of something just recently here..  Blew my cork..  If I do something then like Holly I own up to it.. but don't go makin' stuff up


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> It makes me postal. The Welsh witch comes out in me. I get all cold and quiet, start hissing out words like a cat. Not pretty.



LOL well you can imagine me can't you...a pure bred   Celtic lassie, with an Aries temper to add to the mix...the skies fall down when I get mad..


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I was accused of something just recently here..  Blew my cork..  If I do something then like Holly I own up to it.. but don't go makin' stuff up



That's me too QS...exactly the same .!!


Raven sounds like your neighbour is a Bully as well as a troublemaker...sorry you have to live near someone like that..


----------



## QuickSilver (May 2, 2015)

Of course I don't have a temper at all...  Right Jim?


----------



## Debby (May 2, 2015)

The things you folks are talking about here are the 'small' things that make minor bumps in the road of life for us.  They cause irritation, aggravation, etc.,  But in BC, a man just got released from 27 years of prison after being accused of a series of rapes thirty years ago, and it turns out that he was as innocent as he kept saying he was all these years.  I guess the original prosecutor had neglected to mention to the court that the police did have another suspect so the jury found him guilty and he lost 27+ years of his life!  He's now suing of course but even so, a big haul in cash seriously wouldn't make up for what he went through for half his life.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

Me too, I will blow my top.  If I did it, fine, if I didn't don't ever point your finger at me!  Grrrrr


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

Debby said:


> The things you folks are talking about here are the 'small' things that make minor bumps in the road of life for us.  They cause irritation, aggravation, etc.,  But in BC, a man just got released from 27 years of prison after being accused of a series of rapes thirty years ago, and it turns out that he was as innocent as he kept saying he was all these years.  I guess the original prosecutor had neglected to mention to the court that the police did have another suspect so the jury found him guilty and he lost 27+ years of his life!  He's now suing of course but even so, a big haul in cash seriously wouldn't make up for what he went through for half his life.



Yes, in comparison what we get angry about is microscopic compared to something like this.  No amount of money will buy back the 27 years he lost.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 2, 2015)

Well... that's sort of stating the obvious Debby..  But here's my analogy...    I stub my toe... You break your leg...   I fully and completely know your broken leg is far more serious than my stubbed toe.. and feel horrible about your leg.... however,  my toe still hurts.


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2015)

Yes we know about the injustice of those poor people who spend many years in prison accused unjustly, some who aren't as 'lucky' as this man and stay there until they die, or are even killed,. I really believe because of how I react when accused unjustly of (in the great scheme of things) relatively minor things..that if ever I was to be in the position of those innocent people in prison, I would absolutely lose my mind, I don't think there would be any question about that..I have no idea how they manage to stay sane!!


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Well... that's sort of stating the obvious Debby..  But here's my analogy...    I stub my toe... You break your leg...   I fully and completely know your broken leg is far more serious than my stubbed toe.. and feel horrible about your leg.... however,  my toe still hurts.



Ha!! I agree wholeheartedly with that analogy it's spot on!!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

Good analogy QS!


----------



## jujube (May 2, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Every time my husband misplaces something he assumes I moved it or threw it out.  Drives me bloody nuts!



It must be a universal man-thing.  My sisters and friends complain of that, too.  My late husband (and my present boyfriend) are good at that; typical remark: "What did you do with my 3/4 inch reciprocating socket wrench????"  My usual answer: "Well, I was using it to defrost the refrigerator.....I must have left it in the freezer" accompanied by a dirty look.


----------



## Cookie (May 2, 2015)

I was the one my father blamed whenever his pen went missing, for some strange reason, and naturally, he always had misplaced it himself.  
Even after a long absence when I came to visit when I was around 45 years old, you guessed it, he misplaced his pen and blamed me, I had to laugh, it was so ridiculous.


----------



## Josiah (May 2, 2015)

I was a  victim of identity theft and several credit cards were applied for using my ss#. I was able to catch the problem quickly enough to prevent any serious problems and I didn't loose any money. Actually I was surprised that once I explained what had happened I was believed. I've heard stories of other victims who weren't and ended up living a nightmare.


----------



## marinaio (May 2, 2015)

I'm lucky I wasn't accused of half the stuff I did in my youth!


----------



## AZ Jim (May 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Of course I don't have a temper at all...  Right Jim?



Yep!  Always a calm little bundle of pure joy!!


----------



## Debby (May 2, 2015)

_






 Originally Posted by *QuickSilver* 


Of course I don't have a temper at all... Right Jim?

_

Yep! Always a calm little bundle of pure joy!!​



.....  (that's all of us here!)​


----------



## AZ Jim (May 2, 2015)

I did everything I was accused of and many not detected.


----------



## Debby (May 2, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I was a  victim of identity theft and several credit cards were applied for using my ss#. I was able to catch the problem quickly enough to prevent any serious problems and I didn't loose any money. Actually I was surprised that once I explained what had happened I was believed. I've heard stories of other victims who weren't and ended up living a nightmare.





My husband got a phone call just the other day from the bank, asking him if he was making a purchase of x number of dollars!  I guess someone had tried to buy something on his card and because it was something he didn't usually buy, the system picked up on it, refused the purchase and then called Don to verify.  So he wound up cancelling that number right away and they replaced the card that was in his wallet.

So I guess it just goes to show, as you've found out Josiah, you never know when somebody is going to take advantage or use you (or your identity anyway).  This sort of thing goes a long way towards developing a culture of suspicion though doesn't it?


----------



## Falcon (May 2, 2015)

It's never happened to me but it has to my dog.  A LOT !


----------



## Davey Jones (May 2, 2015)

Try this one.......8 years ago I was accuse of molesting the 4 year granddaughter.
No police, no child welfare state agency were called...nobody and  I was devastated.

3 years ago I learned from a lawyer that it was a FELONY to accuse anyone of molestation, I won in court.
3 months of house arrest,$10,000 fine,2 year probation. I lost a daughter but I got my honor/respect back.


----------



## Shalimar (May 2, 2015)

Davey, I am so sorry for your ordeal. Glad you were able to retrieve your honour.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 2, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Try this one.......8 years ago I was accuse of molesting the 4 year granddaughter.
> No police, no child welfare state agency were called...nobody and  I was devastated.
> 
> 3 years ago I learned from a lawyer that it was a FELONY to accuse anyone of molestation, I won in court.
> 3 months of house arrest,$10,000 fine,2 year probation. I lost a daughter but I got my honor/respect back.



Doesn't sound like a win to me.


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Try this one.......8 years ago I was accuse of molesting the 4 year granddaughter.
> No police, no child welfare state agency were called...nobody and  I was devastated.
> 
> 3 years ago I learned from a lawyer that it was a FELONY to accuse anyone of molestation, I won in court.
> 3 months of house arrest,$10,000 fine,2 year probation. I lost a daughter but I got my honor/respect back.




OMG!!! OMG!!!...did you ever discover why your daughter accused you of such a heinous crime ? 

It cost you 3 months house arrest, $10k fine and 2 years probation? Did you sue for compensation...did you get it, have you still got a criminal record?


----------



## AZ Jim (May 2, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> OMG!!! OMG!!!...did you ever discover why your daughter accused you of such a heinous crime ?
> 
> It cost you 3 months house arrest, $10k fine and 2 years probation? Did you sue for compensation...did you get it, have you still got a criminal record?



I think he means his daughter got that.


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2015)

Ooooh I see,  thanks for the clarification Jim, I thought he meant that he had to suffer all of that because of her accusations before he was able to clear his name...sorry Davey for the mix up. ...

What a terrible thing to happen tho'..


----------



## QuickSilver (May 2, 2015)

That is just horrible..So sorry Davey.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2015)

Falcon said:


> It's never happened to me but it has to my dog.  A LOT !



:lol:



Davey Jones said:


> Try this one.......8 years ago I was accuse of molesting the 4 year granddaughter.
> No police, no child welfare state agency were called...nobody and  I was devastated.
> 
> 3 years ago I learned from a lawyer that it was a FELONY to accuse anyone of molestation, I won in court.
> 3 months of house arrest,$10,000 fine,2 year probation. I lost a daughter but I got my honor/respect back.



I don't blame you for being devastated, that was a terrible thing for your daughter to do.  Glad you followed through and taught her a lesson, so it doesn't happen again to you or someone else...shame on her, she affected the child too.  You're smart to clear your name, good for you!


----------



## applecruncher (May 2, 2015)

I’ve had situations where someone told a third party that I said something (either they lied or twisted something I said) and it caused a lot of trouble. The flat out lie is hard to combat. The third party gets angry/hurt but often things don’t come out until much later (often too late because a relationship has been severed). In these situations the guilty party usually has ulterior motives and they are very slick……later try to feign innocence and attribute it to a “misunderstanding”. 

I have a few relatives who are notorious for spreading lies and causing trouble (they’ve been doing it for decades) and I’ve distanced myself from them completely. They would not dare to call me or darken my doorstep, and if I passed them on the street I would keep walking. I have no tolerance for that crap.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 2, 2015)

Falcon said:


> It's never happened to me but it has to my dog.  A LOT !



Yeah... our poor dogs too


----------



## applecruncher (May 2, 2015)

btw Holly, lovely new pic.


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2015)

Thankee kindly m'lady..


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2015)

I was accused of insubordination by a sexist supervisor that was harassing me and trying to make me quit for a long time. He wasn't hitting on me for ****** favors (he knew better), just doing what he could to give me the hard or dirty jobs, and general hazing.  All the while, once I knew he was really on a mission, I started to document all he did and said, with witness statements. 

I was doing the job, which was male dominated for many years already, and did equal work for equal pay (union).  All along I didn't let him get to me, and I filed grievances against him instead, which he really resented.  He obviously didn't like being around strong women.  One day he had me fired for insubordination.  I went directly to the labor board and filed a harassment charge against the company, then I went to the union and started proceedings to get my job back.

  After being off for several months, and denied unemployment, I remained jobless until the matter was settled.  I got my job back, with backpay, and was made whole regarding my unemployment fund and other benefits I was denied while terminated.  Shortly afterwards, I was still with the company (remained there for 30+ yrs.) and he had been let go.  I will admit if I'm wrong, and take punishment if need be, but will not be the victim and suffer needlessly for another's pleasure.


----------



## applecruncher (May 2, 2015)

Wow SB, what an awful experience. Glad you prevailed, but too bad you had to go thru all that.

SB’s post reminded me of an experience I had at a job over 20 yrs ago.

Small office, very cliquey, and right away as soon as I came on board there were red flags. Boss had a cloak-and-dagger style, and he did not like to be crossed.

Two of my co-workers were quite lazy and they spent lots of time in each other’s offices with door shut. My working relationship with them was not great but civil. One day at a staff meeting CW#1 said she was missing some files and therefore she could not perform certain work. Both she and CW#2 looked at me very pointedly. Took me a minute to catch on, but they were insinuating that I took/hid the “missing” files!

When my turn came for a project update I said “Well, I have a lot to report on. Unfortunately, none of MY files are “missing” (and did quote marks with fingers in the air). 
"Missing files" my Aunt Fanny.:wink:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2015)

Thanks Applecruncher, but the end result was rewarding, a lesson of life that just makes you stronger (and wiser).   About the missing files thing, I couldn't go for that nonsense, honestly don't think I could even work in an office environment.  From what I've seen, there are always friends who don't do much, and one or two office workers who bear the burden of the whole workload.  I'm sure there are exceptions, can only go by what I observed.


----------



## Shalimar (May 2, 2015)

Well done, SB!and AC!


----------



## Davey Jones (May 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Doesn't sound like a win to me.



OK lets hear it, what should I have done  differently oh wise one.


----------



## Josiah (May 2, 2015)

Justice can be very sweet when it comes, I glad it came for you Holly.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 2, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> OK lets hear it, what should I have done  differently oh wise one.



That's not what I meant Davey.  I mean anytime something that terrible rips a family apart it produces no "real" winners.


----------



## Davey Jones (May 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> That is just horrible..So sorry Davey.



Her sister and brother have disowned her but I put a stop to that.
The reasons she did this was to make me move out of her home when all she had to do is ask .
She became a totally different women when she went thru her "change" at 42.


----------



## Davey Jones (May 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> That's not what I meant Davey.  I mean anytime something that terrible rips a family apart it produces no "real" winners.


 OK   got it....
The whole family in still intact when it comes to  birthdays ,xmas etc
In time I think the long term healing process  MIGHT work out.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 2, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> OK   got it....
> The whole family in still intact when it comes to  birthdays ,xmas etc
> In time I think the long term healing process  MIGHT work out.



I hope it does.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 3, 2015)

Well done SB! Sorry you had to deal with that stress but glad you won!!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 3, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> OK   got it....
> The whole family in still intact when it comes to  birthdays ,xmas etc
> In time I think the long term healing process  MIGHT work out.



I hope it all works out for your family, Davey.


----------



## Shalimar (May 3, 2015)

Hope things improve, Davey.


----------



## Davey Jones (May 3, 2015)

Funny thing Ive always had this topic bottled up inside my head for 6 years until Dollyholly brought it up, its feels kinda good to bring it out in the open.
Thanks guys.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2015)

Thanks Ameriscot!  Davey, good you got that off your chest, it's not healthy to carry those things inside and not talk to anyone about them.  Glad you're feeling better for it. :love_heart:


----------



## AZ Jim (May 3, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Funny thing Ive always had this topic bottled up inside my head for 6 years until Dollyholly brought it up, its feels kinda good to bring it out in the open.
> Thanks guys.



No problem Davey,  That'll be $6.99 please.


----------



## Davey Jones (May 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> No problem Davey,  That'll be $6.99 please.



BUT,BUT  my senior membership card says 35% off on weekends for those over 70.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 3, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> BUT,BUT  my senior membership card says 35% off on weekends for those over 70.



Okay.  Complimentary for you.


----------



## Glinda (May 3, 2015)

I did once quit a job because I was unfairly accused of wrongdoing.  I still remember the look on the administrator's face when I quit.  She quickly tried to backpedal but it was too late.  I had no debt whatsoever and an emergency fund set aside for just such an occasion.  I was without a job for about three months but was then hired by a better firm at a higher salary.  All's well that ends well!


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Funny thing Ive always had this topic bottled up inside my head for 6 years until Dollyholly brought it up, its feels kinda good to bring it out in the open.
> Thanks guys.




Well , we're glad to be of some use...seriously this is probably the best forum around for offloading such a weighty subject..and thanks for trusting us with it.


----------



## Shalimar (May 3, 2015)

Good for you, Glinda.


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I did once quit a job because I was unfairly accused of wrongdoing.  I still remember the look on the administrator's face when I quit.  She quickly tried to backpedal but it was too late.  I had no debt whatsoever and an emergency fund set aside for just such an occasion.  I was without a job for about three months but was then hired by a better firm at a higher salary.  All's well that ends well!



Oh yes kudos for that Glinda.. ..thank god you had enough money to survive on to enable you to tell admin precisely where she could shove her job..


----------



## AZ Jim (May 3, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> BUT,BUT  my senior membership card says 35% off on weekends for those over 70.



Okay Okay but next time read the small print.


----------



## Kadee (May 3, 2015)

My half sister who passed away almost 10 years ago had a habit of telling lies going from one sibling to another to stir the pot ..
She spent allot of time in prison as I have mentioned in past posts so I guess she learned a bad few habits while "doing time" however I overlooked a lot of her lies, as I believe most of the lies were attention seeking, due to the neglect and abuse we all suffered as children.
She is the sister I mention in a previous post ,had a child at 15 and she passed away without ever knowing what happened to the child as she was taken home from the hospital, but was taken from the home one day while she was out and was never reported  as missing. Vicky, tried to trace the child on learning she had blood cancer , at 50 years old,  and was given six months to live, however she just ran into brick walls as all the records were the child was taken " home" So I guess there were heaps of lies in my mother and step fathers home regarding wher the child went??????? I was still living in NSW at the time , this all happened in a small country town in SA ..So to this day a huge lie/ mystery  has been covered up by someone ??for quite a number of years
if the child is still living she would be 44 years old ... as Vicky would be 60 in feburary in she was still living ..


----------



## AZ Jim (May 3, 2015)

Wow!  That's quite a skeleton in the family closet, eh?


----------



## Shalimar (May 3, 2015)

How very sad Kadee.:love_heart:


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2015)

That's real tragedy Kadee.. your whole family must wonder to this day what happened to that child,  perhaps she was unofficially adopted and has grown up not even knowing she had another mother, how sad!!


----------



## Kadee (May 4, 2015)

I really felt for Vicky , she spoke to me about the child ,two days before she passed away and said she had checked the welfare to find out if the child had been adopted out but had no luck ,She had a parole officer who also helped her but they all came up blank ..
Some of the family still bring it up and others don't believe she ever had a child, ? I personally believe she did as my step father mentioned it, and said she had a child to an aboriginal man... ( lies)   However I believe what Vicky told me .....The whole thing was all,covered up by some family because it was a case of family incest.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2015)

OMG Incest?...it gets worse...oh dear what a horrendous thing to have happen to her, sounds like your step sister had a rotten life, ( I know you all did tragically) but  hardly surprising that she went completely off the rails. Poor girl


----------



## Kadee (May 4, 2015)

If the person responsible was still alive I would do my best to have them jailed, however complaints were made at the time against the person but the police didn't / would not believe Vicky that was long before she went off the rails ..


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

Glinda, good thing you were prepared for it!  Good for you not putting up with unfairness!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

Kadee, how sad and horrible for your sister and for you and the child.


----------



## 911 (May 4, 2015)

I got accused of a lot of things that I did not do. Quite a few times when I arrested drug dealers or addicts holding dope on their person, I would be accused of stealing their stash. I arrested a thief several years ago that had just robbed a gas station of $700.00. The thief put in his statement that he knew he had over a thousand dollars, so the cop must have stolen from him. Another time, I picked up a hitchhiker illegally thumbing a ride along the interstate. When I patted him down, he had a .38 inside his belt with no permit. He put in his statement that he did not have a weapon and I planted it on him. 

Several others, but you get my drift.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 4, 2015)

911 said:


> I got accused of a lot of things that I did not do. Quite a few times when I arrested drug dealers or addicts holding dope on their person, I would be accused of stealing their stash. I arrested a thief several years ago that had just robbed a gas station of $700.00. The thief put in his statement that he knew he had over a thousand dollars, so the cop must have stolen from him. Another time, I picked up a hitchhiker illegally thumbing a ride along the interstate. When I patted him down, he had a .38 inside his belt with no permit. He put in his statement that he did not have a weapon and I planted it on him.
> 
> Several others, but you get my drift.



I pity the officers in Arizona.  It's the wild west here.  You can legally carry concealed anywhere in the state, that coupled with our heavily tinted windows makes walking up on a vehicle on a stop a little eerie.  We have police involved shootings every week some with fatal results for the officer.


----------



## beachguy (Oct 19, 2018)

Yes I know a person that was unjustly accused. arrested, tried and convicted of something I knew he did not do. Crime was a misdemeanor but I won't go into detail. he is still reminded every day how wrong the judicial system can be. I used to be a believer in our system but not anymore. Don't ask me to participate in jury duty....


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2018)

Oh I'd forgotten about this thread...it's been a long time 

Yes I understand you beachguy. I know someone who has a criminal conviction that has stayed with them all their life, prevented them travelling overseas with their family, and getting certain jobs, and I know for a fact they didn't commit the crime..  Just ruined their life  in many ways


----------



## Wren (Oct 19, 2018)

No one likes to be accused unfairly and, yes, it has happened to me, the consequence was a deep rooted mistrust  in people and to this day, a reluctance to mix and socialise


----------



## Olivia (Oct 19, 2018)

Yes, and I get irritated about it, until I realize that I did do it. This happen to anyone? 

Another thing is to get in trouble doing something that you didn't know you weren't supposed to. It's both embarrassing and maddening at the same time. And the way it turned out I was actually glad about it. So, there!


----------



## Trade (Oct 19, 2018)

My ex wife was insanely jealous. She accused me of having affairs all the time. If she called me at work and the secretary answered because I was in the mens room taking a dump she would accuse me of having an affair with her. One time my boss kept me 15 minutes late. When I got home she accused me of meeting some woman. It was horrible. Finally she filed for divorce because she was seeing some dude on the side and wanted to be with him. I had a few clues of how jealous she was before we got married but I was young and stupid and went ahead anyway. My advice to anybody who is in a relationship, if that person shows any signs of having a jealousy problem do yourself a favor and don't walk away. RUN!


----------



## dkay (Oct 19, 2018)

Trade said:


> One time my boss kept me 15 minutes late. When I got home she accused me of meeting some woman. It was horrible. Finally she filed for divorce because she was seeing some dude on the side and wanted to be with him.



It's been my experience that often when a person starts accusing someone of something it's because they are the one guilty of the behavior.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 19, 2018)

*I know this is a resurrected old thread, but I have as well.  I was accused of stealing an envelope of cash from the family of a friend who had passed away. Money was given as donations to family, and it came up missing.  It was never found, and I learned that for various reasons, I was the first suspect.  Why?  Because at the time I was going through serious financial issues, including a spending and gambling addiction. Both of which I have long since over come.  It was later "decided" that maybe the money was lost while packing up the persons' home for sale.  She was a bit of a hoarder, and had a lot of things.   Sad thing was, a couple family members still think I had something to do with it, though they had no proof except for my past issues.  *


----------



## Keesha (Oct 19, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> How about you..ever been accused of something you didn't do..and what were the consequences?





Shalimar said:


> It makes me postal. The Welsh witch comes out in me. I get all cold and quiet, start hissing out words like a cat. Not pretty.



:yes: She does! :hide:

But I’m the exact same way. It’s one thing for someone to make a mistake but when someone makes stuff up to deliberately set you up then it takes it to a whole new level. 

Oddly enough not that long ago someone I met online accused me of doing stuff  I didn’t do but what creeped me out the most were the implications  made to me. They were truly sick and perverse. I was shocked & stunned. It was truly disgusting and hurt so much. 

Apparently this person thought I was an old ‘real friend/enemy ‘ from the past when I’d never seen or met him/her in my life. 
It was haunting


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 19, 2018)

Keesha said:


> :yes: She does! :hide:
> 
> But I’m the exact same way. It’s one thing for someone to make a mistake but when someone makes stuff up to deliberately set you up then it takes it to a whole new level.
> 
> ...


How aweful.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 19, 2018)

dkay said:


> It's been my experience that often when a person starts accusing someone of something it's because they are the one guilty of the behavior.



I agree. People who play head games witb others and learn to get anyway with it , assume we are ALL playing the same  games. I think it’s teferring to as ‘projecting’ your own feelings towards another.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 19, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> How aweful.



It was horrible trying to prove I wasn’t someone who I don’t even know. 
Humanity can sure be strange & unusual at times but that’s why I love my dogs so much. :laugh:


----------



## john19485 (Oct 19, 2018)

////


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *I know this is a resurrected old thread, but I have as well.  I was accused of stealing an envelope of cash from the family of a friend who had passed away. Money was given as donations to family, and it came up missing.  It was never found, and I learned that for various reasons, I was the first suspect.  Why?  Because at the time I was going through serious financial issues, including a spending and gambling addiction. Both of which I have long since over come.  It was later "decided" that maybe the money was lost while packing up the persons' home for sale.  She was a bit of a hoarder, and had a lot of things.   Sad thing was, a couple family members still think I had something to do with it, though they had no proof except for my past issues.  *



That's awful Marie, but I can totally understand the hurt you feel, I would be absolutely infuriated by the injustice if it was me!!!


----------

